# Ammo 9mm BVAC, JHP, 124 Grain problem



## floppy (May 4, 2010)

Hi,
I just bought my first gun (yes I know at 42 year old it's a shame, but I was in Europe for most of the time) a Bul Cherokee Compact and love it.

After few hundred rounds without any trouble, I bought a box of 50 Ammo 9mm BVAC, JHP, 124 Grain (the riviews are pretty good on CtD website). I loaded a magazine at home, loaded my gun and tried to unload it without success. The ammo was stuck in the barel, I could'nt do anything except strip the gun and use a grip to remove the ammo. Afterward I noticed on the box "Produced using reloadable brass and new". Maybe that's the problem

My question: is there a danger to fire this ammo or is the brass will be ejected after firing (un-stucking the brass with the recoil)?

I hope you understand what I'm trying to say, I'm sorry for my english, has I said before I'm born in Europe and my first language is french.
Thanks for your help and God Bless America.


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*Throw Ammo out!*

Bonjour

#1. Israeli BUL M5 Government is one of the best polymer .45's I ever shot. Your Bul Cherokee Compact...tre bein.

#2. Do not use your gun avec that ammo! Obviously the case expanded, or ammo could be all oversized.
Use American ammo now you are stateside. Have a professional look at your barrel for damage, and overall integrity before firing again.

Au revior Monseur (Pardon my french spelling)


----------



## floppy (May 4, 2010)

thanks for the advise.

But because I never fired those ammo, do you think my barrel could have been damaged just by putting manually a round in it?


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*No*

I was lead to believe you fired a round. But, depending on the condition of the gun, and if any other ammo sticks, a check up would be good. If all other ammo like Federal, Winchester, etc, works well then forget about it. You just had bad ammo. No worries.


----------



## floppy (May 4, 2010)

yes I tried other brand without any trouble, I think I just hit a bad ammo/box

thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Throw that stuff out and buy some Winchester White Box for practice. I use Speer Gold Dots for defense and they have worked well in all my 9mm semi autos. :smt023


----------

